

Global Capital Descends on Berlin Tech Scene (2011) - fauria
http://m.spiegel.de/international/business/a-800703.html

======
mschuster91
About time, and it's a pity that we Europeans could not do this on our own but
needed US capital.

------
linkeex
This article is from 2011...

~~~
dang
Missed that one! Added to title. Thanks.

If anyone wants a fun side project, figure out how to automatically detect the
year of a news article. We have a great corpus of data to test with. Sometimes
I think HN should sponsor some community effort around this sort of thing...

